# Lr Mobile now officially does RAW FROM an iOS device



## rob211 (Jul 13, 2016)

Adobe in Lr Mobile 2.4 now has a camera to mobile device raw editing feature, rather than either having to use a camera JPEG to mobile device workaround or, of course, the normal raw on desktop to mobile workflow.

See Lightroom for Mobile July Releases

Also adds local adjustment tools and bug fixes.

They call it a "raw technology preview" for some reason, and it seems to support most all of the RAW formats supported on the desktop.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 13, 2016)

Well, I tried it with only one single Sony A7R raw photo and after about 20 minutes of trying to get it to sync, I gave up. On my iPad LrM keeps saying 'Synching 1 photo. Pending...'. On my desktop I can see 'Downloading 1 photo' in the preferences but nothing happens, and online I see a empty container with no image. So finally I deleted the empty container online. At least that worked: the image was deleted from my iPad too. Maybe the Adobe servers are overloaded because everyone is trying it, but it's not a very good start.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 13, 2016)

Adobe's servers have been slow all day, even before 2.4 appeared on the AppStore, but I bet lots of people are trying it.


----------



## rob211 (Jul 13, 2016)

Maybe they should have implemented LAN synching a la Mylio before they launched ginormous file synching, er RAW. 

Seems half baked (SO sorry).


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 13, 2016)

Yeah, I think this needs a lot of thought. I do like the idea of importing a raw photo into LrM, for example so I can place a few travel images on Facebook, for example. However, I may not want LrM to upload these images to the Adobe servers just yet. Maybe I'm using a MiFi with an expensive dataplan while travelling, or maybe the internet connection is simply not fast enough.

I think LrM should get an option to turn off syncing of raw files, so you can import raw files without taxing your internet connection. It should also get an option to sync these huge files through my LAN rather than the internet.


----------



## heavydoody (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm excited to see the progress, but curious about how file handling works. I'd love to be able to import and edit large RAW files, but don't necessarily want them living on the device forever.

So I wonder, if I do this, when I sync again, will it do an image swap and leave me with the smart preview?

I also wonder about the "Download full resolution" option in Lightroom for iPad. Has that always been there, or is it new (I don't spend a lot of time in the settings). Does it sync a full-res smart preview or is it going to sync the full-blown RAW files.

I'm so confused.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 13, 2016)

The "Download Full Resolution" settings seems to be the way that you'd switch between the original (full resolution) preview and the more typical Smart Preview, i.e. turn that setting off and you should see that when you load the image into LRm it'll only show the Smart Preview.

When you import a raw file into LRm, a copy of that file is uploaded to the Adobe servers and a Smart Preview is also generated on the server....so after the upload is complete, you can determine which of the previews is loaded when you open the image in LRm by the use of that setting.

One thing to be aware of....when you've done with the raw file in LRm, and you revert to the much smaller Smart Preview, I think you'll find that the copy of the raw file remains on the iDevice in the collection cache. To delete it and free up the space, you'll need to use the collection setting "Clear Cache".


----------



## heavydoody (Jul 13, 2016)

Good stuff. Thanks, Jim.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 14, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> However, I may not want LrM to upload these images to the Adobe servers just yet.



I put in that request too.  Workaround for now is to turn off wifi while using LRM.


----------

